# Glass top Coffee Table



## dc123 (Jan 14, 2007)

I made this coffee table for my wife. it took awhile to complete.
but i think it came out pretty good. 
theres more pics. on my website , check them out at 
http://workinhomedad.com.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That's pretty sharp. The glass top makes you have to finish it all the way around. There is no place to hide.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Very, very nice. As a place to ask, whatever happened to the coffee tables that were popular a few years back...that you could raise the tops and they would cantilever over say, a couch to create a table? The one I saw was weighted so it wouldn't tip, but a neat idea. Anyone else seen one?


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice table! Have thought about doing some like that. My brother-in-law brought some back from Germany in the 80's. They were a shadow-box type design with painted wood carvings inside of town scenes and such. Always thought they were interesting. Have seen one with a scene of a stream, rocks, and fish inside as well.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice work. Nice crisp lines.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done.


----------



## dc123 (Jan 14, 2007)

I know the tables your talking about , I was going to do that with one
but when I this far with my wife changed her mind and wanted the way it is.


----------



## dc123 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Thanks Guys*

Just wana say thanks for checking out the coffee table and for your coments.

Don Cross


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Don.


----------



## kingsix (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks Good! Did you spray the finish or brush it on?


----------



## dc123 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Finsh*

I used a spray on polyurithane water base finsh.(6 coats)


----------

